# Browning BDA barrels



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

Does anyone know if the Browning BDA 380 barrel will interchange with Berreta 84 barrel ?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'd call or message Beretta or MGW https://www.midwestgunworks.com/

MGW does have BDA barrels in stock


----------



## Shouvelhead (Oct 13, 2019)

denner12 said:


> I'd call or message Beretta or MGW https://www.midwestgunworks.com/
> 
> MGW does have BDA barrels in stock


Got a BDA 380 barrel from them . Works fine in the 81 . With a mag conversion takes about 3 minutes


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

Shouvelhead said:


> Got a BDA 380 barrel from them . Works fine in the 81 . With a mag conversion takes about 3 minutes


+1


----------

